# SW Dawn of Defiance campaign



## Donovan Morningfire (Jan 24, 2008)

n short, I'm looking to run the Dawn of Defiance campaign that WotC has up on their web site.

Pretty much starting at 1st level and going all the way through the entire campaign.

Proposed location would be Zombie Planet itself, located at 1238 Central Ave, Albany NY.

Day of the week and time would depend on the schedules of those interested in playing.

Characters would be built using the RPGA standards listed at http://www.wizards.com/starwars/downloads/SW_DD_Campaign_Standards_v1-2.pdf

Looking for at least three players, but can take as many as eight if there's enough interest.

Please either respond here or e-mail me at donovan421@yahoo.com with "DoD at Zombie Planet" as the subject line if you're interested in playing.


----------

